# 1972-73 new york knicks 7 hall of famers



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

there should be 7,including phil jackson in the future..

Walt Frazier
Dave Debusschere
Bill Bradley
Earl Monroe
Willis Reed
Jerry Lucas


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Phil Jackson will be in the Hall of Fame as a coach, not as a player.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Who's going to the HOF from Lakers championship team except Kobe and Shaq? They won 3 titles so they'll probably have more than only two players from that generation. I suppose it could be Glen Rice. Other than him I don't see a player who could do it.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> Who's going to the HOF from Lakers championship team except Kobe and Shaq? They won 3 titles so they'll probably have more than only two players from that generation. I suppose it could be Glen Rice. Other than him I don't see a player who could do it.


Just because the Lakers won three titles doesn't mean some random player will be jumped up into the Hall of Fame, just to make sure the Lakers have "enough" Hall of Famers.

If the late-90s Utah Jazz had won three titles, they wouldn't have put Jeff Hornacek or Bryon Russell in the Hall, just to give the Jazz more than two Hall of Famers.

Glen Rice has essentially no chance at the Hall of Fame. While he was very good at his prime, he wasn't dominating enough nor was he excellent long enough.

From those three championship teams, Bryant and O'Neal are the only players who will make the Hall of Fame.

Unless Medvedenko has a storied run from here on out.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Don't count out Robert Horry. His clutch playoff performances merit a Hall of Fame induction by themselves. He never fails when it counts! 

BTW, the 62-63 Celtics had eight HOF'ers on their club. Nine if you count Auerbach.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

My sentimental pick is Mitch Richmond. But I know that won't happen.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> My sentimental pick is Mitch Richmond. But I know that won't happen.


Richmond has a very good case, but playing on losing teams for the best parts of his career has hurt his chances. You compare his career with Reggie Miller's and they don't differ too much. The big difference is Miller had the chance to perform and shine in the playoffs. Richmond didn't.


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

i am just curious about any other teams in the history hv more hall of famers...


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Just because the Lakers won three titles doesn't mean some random player will be jumped up into the Hall of Fame, just to make sure the Lakers have "enough" Hall of Famers.
> ...



I think they will pick a random player. KC Jones went to the HOF from the 60s Celtics and you should just take a look at his career stats: 8p+4a. If those numbers were double he would maybe deserve it, but even with this kind of stats he's in.


----------

